# Burstner Club



## 92180

Just a thought. Are any of you members of the Burstner club? I was thinking of joining but as I am well North of teh action wondered if it had other benefits other than the rallies.


Any 747 owners wasnt to have a giant splinter group.


----------



## daveandcarol

747,747,747, what about 748 owners, I'll have you for discrimination! :roll: 

First there was the 747 then they improved it and made the 748..... :wink:


----------



## 92180

Sorry daveandcarol, 

Grovel 


Lets make it the 6 wheeler club then.


backing up, but using his mirrors and reversing camera.


----------



## kipperkid

We are members of the owners club and have found it very worth our while, but then we have been to a couple of the rallies. Various club members were very helpful to us. There is a newsletter.

There are a few discounts available with membership if you check the website, but don't know whether they would be useful to you or not.
There are quite a lot of members who do not attend rallies, so presumably they must feel there is some benefit to doing so, but I'm not really in a position to comment on that......

Last year they did have at least one rally in Scotland (we didn't join till July when we got our van so don't know what happened before then), but it seems this year that Yorkshire is the furthest north.


----------



## BERTHA

I have been on the Burstner club site but did not find much, I met the club founders when I took our van back to the dealers in Norfolk last Year.

On the basis I have only driven past 1 other 747/787 in France last Year I would be Interested 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tedsport

*owners club meet*

any idea where in bury st edmonds this weekends meet is being held


----------



## rabble

Hello we're burstner 747 owners and would be interested cos it has some little habits that are just not explained by the manual. For instance the heaters on the back bed don't seem to work, is there a shut off valve for them because it is only them that are not working!


----------



## 96299

rabble said:


> Hello we're burstner 747 owners and would be interested cos it has some little habits that are just not explained by the manual. For instance the heaters on the back bed don't seem to work, is there a shut off valve for them because it is only them that are not working!


Well there is on our 2007 model. It's in the garage area in amongst the shelving compartments behind a lift up panel.

Steve


----------



## rabble

That sounds like it we have a 2007 aswell I will check thanks for replying, what position does it need to be in we were a bit concerned that this might be the valve that dumps the heating system fluid, is it a black handled valve near the fresh water tank?


----------



## 96299

rabble said:


> That sounds like it we have a 2007 aswell I will check thanks for replying, what position does it need to be in we were a bit concerned that this might be the valve that dumps the heating system fluid, is it a black handled valve near the fresh water tank?


Hi and sorry for late reply. Yes, that sounds like it, just by the fresh tank, but cant remember what position it should be in. The opposite of what it is at the moment I would guess  Sorry couldn't resist. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## tyreman1

I've thought about joining owners clubs before but i think the wealth of knowledge on this site far outweighs them.


----------



## datasafe

We're members of the Burstner Club and enjoy receiving the newsletters, however, if you don't attend their 'meets/rallies', personally there's little more benefit.

The forum is really next to useless - it doesn't even work properly! Last time I 'managed' to log-on a trial in itself, I think there were 5 posts in total!

I'm sure they're a great bunch of people, the newsletter and pictures suggest they are, but, unless you attend rallies I see little point in joining.


----------

